# Fine paints of europe



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

FINE PAINTS OF EUROPE
http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/
----------------
I have used these paints , Is any one familiar,
if so ,does any one know of a paint that is better in delivering a high gloss
shine ? , using a brush . I have found these paint come close to a lacquer finish.

A customer has an old piano to paint black . It is primed black as of now & steel wooled smooth , Wile a lacquer finish is not beyond my ability I plan to use FINE PAINTS OF EUROPE unless a better choice can be told to me.I guess since I put the time in I can go with what I know but would like one or two opinion's

As you see I am using paragraphs


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Craftworks said:


> FINE PAINTS OF EUROPE
> http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/
> ----------------
> I have used these paints , Is any one familiar,
> ...



You do realize you will have to pay more than a dollar a gallon don't you?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe you should try to barter your 400 gallons of mis-tints. But, no, I haven't used them. I bid a job for a wealthy lady back in '04 that wanted to use them. I didn't get hired because she said I was too cheap. Which I was. But she missed out because she would have gotten hooked up.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Craftworks said:


> FINE PAINTS OF EUROPE
> http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/
> ----------------
> I have used these paints , Is any one familiar,
> ...


Looks interesting , and expensive. Horizontal surfaces are always a challenge as far as durability. Good luck. Post some pics.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

FPE is awesome stuff. If you want to use a brush, and can't shoot lacquer, there is probably no other product that can look as good and hold up to wear and tear. At 100$+ for 0.66 of a gallon it should! But in this case, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

FPE - I have used for special situations that the high cost is ok , like a front door - bath room trim , kitchen trim , for the customer's who wants gloss beyond gloss they do pay extra for the small area . 

When I first discovered FPE like any thing I went into it with the round brushes Swedish putty (all there stuff) But all in all for me I found most Americans just want a nice paint job. But if you really do up the walls with the putty and fix up every thing as per spec .It is special AND You will feel so toxic from the stink you will never ever do it again unless you are paid as high as the gloss of the paint . 

There products have one item I have not found any replacement for - Swedish putty - SP can fix the finest cracks & chip areas then skim out so tight with ZERO flashing . I found it so unique that you can even paint over with a flat paint same day and ZERO cracking.

In case my opinion counts, many paints out of America are excellent and superior the only products I found FPE has no rival are with, Swedish putty , Oil base trim from Flat to gloss , & the look of there varnish's I have not tried any of there latex products . 

But I see there must not be any better.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Try ECO, its a water clean up alkyd. No stink. The best "hybrid" there is.

Swedish putty is awesome.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

joshmays1976 said:


> Looks interesting , and expensive. Horizontal surfaces are always a challenge as far as durability. Good luck. Post some pics.


What you would like is this , Horzontal or vertical it goes on nice but you have to stretch it thin You can paint like 8 doors complete with one euro QT (prime of course ) Second coats are risky if not completely dry as allegation can happen 

For the ultimate door job - use there Oil Primer/Undercoat , one coat of satin oil -then rub out with wool and thiner - then 2 thin coats with Brilliant gloss. That's the s***

http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=14
http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/store/pc/catalog/OIL-PU_general.jpg

If you ever encounter a old nasty fridge you can make it look factory new.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Maybe you should try to barter your 400 gallons of mis-tints. But, no, I haven't used them. I bid a job for a wealthy lady back in '04 that wanted to use them. I didn't get hired because she said I was too cheap. Which I was. But she missed out because she would have gotten hooked up.


Funny you should say that, cause your right some people think they get less when they pay less or they only feel good when they pay lots of money ,still that can be a great customer if you can please therm.

------------------------
Paradigmzz 
your busting chops with me for fun , but thats me all over , I love the extremes I get really inspired when I can do the finest work with the best product , any best product . and why not it's a pleasure to work with great stuff 
Or ready for the challenge to paint 80 gallons of interior house for $50 material and or a white wash job.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> You do realize you will have to pay more than a dollar a gallon don't you?


mistints of:

*F*resh Start
*P*PG
*O*lympic
*E*co
__________
FPOE @ $1.00 per :jester:

Sorry OP...Para started it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

BM has a line trying to compete with FPoE- forget what it's called.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> BM has a line trying to compete with FPoE- forget what it's called.


Grand Entrance


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Craftworks said:


> FPE - I have used for special situations that the high cost is ok , like a front door - bath room trim , kitchen trim , for the customer's who wants gloss beyond gloss they do pay extra for the small area .
> 
> When I first discovered FPE like any thing I went into it with the round brushes Swedish putty (all there stuff) But all in all for me I found most Americans just want a nice paint job. But if you really do up the walls with the putty and fix up every thing as per spec .It is special AND You will feel so toxic from the stink you will never ever do it again unless you are paid as high as the gloss of the paint .
> 
> ...


Minwax Woodfiller does the same exact thing you described with Swedish Putty. Try it out. Can be found at SW. Make sure it 's Minwax, not SW's version.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Minwax Woodfiller does the same exact thing you described with Swedish Putty. Try it out. Can be found at SW. Make sure it 's Minwax, not SW's version.


Minwax - is the putty in the jars, next is the bondo type. BUT i am going to see if what you mentioned is the same or close .

The Swedish putty since it has the name putty is misleading , One of the main ingredients is linseed oil , it's a white slime like Spackle with body . It's applied with broad knives or venetian plaster blades , I never really liked the blades FPE sell .

It's true use is a skim coat for under there paints .SP has good flex so rooms prepared this way (putting on 100% of the walls ) creates a very long lasting job . A room done this way is incredible there is no sanding if your good with the blade, it's like a venetian plaster end result but water proof or very resistant . They also make the brushing putty.

It's interesting to note they also sell the VP custom tinted to create a finished wall stile . Walls skimmed with VP are smooth as silk and shimmer,
to see is to marvel at it . The cost of it - is simple don't ask -it's crazy expensive and hours of work . I did twice for some customers cause i wanted to learn and i priced it way to low . I would never ever do it again unless I was paid $ 50 a sq ft Cost of putty extra .

Apparently since this company is not going out of business the work is being done.

Treat you self to one euro gallon of SP, and you will use it for situations that will save the day, I can guarantee it. Until you try it you can't debate it. 

A long time ago ready patch (the smelly original with the oil in flux) was also good and a job saver also, but this stuff is the best. SW made a similar type to redi patch & was decent.

The current American attempts now a days just don't cut it due to the flashing and thick body.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Is fpoe available in Canada?


----------



## PeintureLavergne.com (Dec 17, 2011)

I asked if they are available in Canada on yheir FB page... no answer... I believe not.
I'd love to try it though!


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

The company is in Vermont they will ship it ,if they can't find you a local store , they have a phone Phone : 800-332-1556 / 802-457-2468
Fax Order : 1-802-457-1740
E-mail : [email protected]
Mail : PO Box 419, Woodstock, VT 05091

The round brush they sell is key

Does Canada have stricter VOC laws ?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Minwax Woodfiller does the same exact thing you described with Swedish Putty. Try it out. Can be found at SW. Make sure it 's Minwax, not SW's version.


Minwax wood filler is no comparison to Swedish putty IMO. Swedish putty is insane in its smoothness, and the fact you don't need to prime afterwards. You can't spot Swedish putty though, as it will make whatever area you hit with it mirror smooth. You have to commit to doing the whole door or whatever surface you're working on.
Minwax wood filler is basically bondo. A polyester resin two part filler if I'm correct. Bondo doesn't come close to Swedish putty.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

What i see from this post is the hand full who try FPOE do end up realizing Swedish putty has no competition , there paint is also special but a fine painter can compensate.

I also see no one came forward with a better paint. 
This is what I found, Kitchen cabinets . Entry doors to the home , hand rails . small projects can be done so superior for these isolated projects, it is a time saver if your objective or need is a gloss finish. I found there varnish's easy to work with due to the thin body , yet has superior finish .


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You're going to brush on a finish for a piano?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I just can't get over how someone who started out boasting about using 100's of gallons of mis-tints is All of a sudden a spokesman for the best finishes out there. Aura. FPoE etc. I'm confused. Seriously confused.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

TJ Paint said:


> You're going to brush on a finish for a piano?


Are we going in a circle now. I recommend all painters get one QT of Fine paint of Europe brilliant gloss and one round brush that they sell . You will be forever changed. It's oil but on the heals of a lacquer finish


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Craftworks said:


> Are we going in a circle now. I recommend all painters get one QT of Fine paint of Europe brilliant gloss and one round brush they sell . You will be forever changed. It's oil but on the heals of a lacquer finish


Dude we are going in a circle. The round brush is for sashes. Muntins really. They also sell Omega flat brushes but I never cared for them. Have never sprayed the FPoE but Seattle Painting has some nice vids of that going on. It's all good. I'm glad you're spreading some of the good stuff. It's a pita to wait for it to dry, but it's nice stuff. Nothing else shines like it.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Damon T said:


> I just can't get over how someone who started out boasting about using 100's of gallons of mis-tints is All of a sudden a spokesman for the best finishes out there. Aura. FPoE etc. I'm confused. Seriously confused.


I am very flexible I really like to work with the best ( and it inspires me most) BUT also yes, I can manage mis tints. Remember mis tints are typically good paints . so a batch of Mis tints blows away construction or builders grade . 
I am enjoying Aura paints and dislike any paint that I have to work to hard to get done what I know would be easy with a better product . Mis tints always work fantastic, they just do. 

I did not start my career with mis tints . My first paints were 1980's Ben Moore (not builders grade) Let me tell you 1980's high gloss ben moore oil was a fine paint really fine & smelly, get a real taste in your mouth ,Pratt & Lambert ( a nice oil finish )The level I can work a mis tints is expert from my foundation. of 1980's and extensive faux and marbleizing. (mixing colors for such)


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Dude we are going in a circle. The round brush is for sashes. Muntins really. They also sell Omega flat brushes but I never cared for them. Have never sprayed the FPoE but Seattle Painting has some nice vids of that going on. It's all good. I'm glad you're spreading some of the good stuff. It's a pita to wait for it to dry, but it's nice stuff. Nothing else shines like it.


I like the Omega round you dip twist and it's loaded nice. Heck your not gonna cut a ceiling line with them. Now a days so many nice brushes out . I like Wooster firm or any expensive brush .I dislike crappy brushes & no time for them. 

I am taking Pics of any current work I am doing , I intend to be what I really am a great painter & wall cover hanger . I have to get my cargo van fixed - that's gonna be my paint beast. I have a mini van but i kinda wrecked it doing scrap metal.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Craftworks said:


> .
> 
> It's interesting to note they also sell the VP custom tinted to create a finished wall...The cost of it - is simple don't ask -it's crazy expensive and hours of work . I did twice for some customers cause i wanted to learn and i priced it way to low . I would never ever do it again unless I was paid $ 50 a sq ft Cost of putty extra
> .


You went from spraying 50 gallons of mistints on a gym ceiling for 400 bucks to wanting 50/hr to do vemitian plaster and the homeowner pays material? Huh?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*FPoE comments*

Crafts,

I was drilling down a bit on Damon's comments about the circles and all; your comments about getting the round and QT of FPoE and BOOM : Artisan magic.

Here are comments that I hope you take as helpful.

The Brilliant Hollandlac is the highest gloss available; in our own testing, independent lab testing , and (AIN) anecdotal internets noise...






In the case of your black piano; you mentioned you had primed to "get 'er ready for Finer P enameling". The primer you are using will dull the Hollandlac sheen; and likely create a fish eye effect unless you use FPoE clear base bumped dark or 217...

and I promise the dry time will be longer than you like on a big surface such as a piano; and you will want to us excelarants which will make your finish bloom in the most unpleasant way.

Many finish painters claim to be able to pull this type of work off. We are very at it; and my best finish guys sometimes must strip and re-finish.

http://www.houzz.com/projects/183583/Custom-Staircase-High-Gloss-Paint


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> You went from spraying 50 gallons of mistints on a gym ceiling to wanting 50/hr to do vemitian plaster and the homeowner pays material? Huh?


Seems I have to repeat my self 
Foundation beginning
5 th generation painter ME - father - grand father - Great grand father -
Great Great grandfather Painted horse carriages for the Russian Zar 

Painted before 1982 with my father 99% residential 

My first training 1982
School of professional paper hanging Rutland Vermont 20 years hot in the industry ,Paint used during those years Benjamen Moore ,Wall satin, aqua velvet,aqua glow . impervo paint ( oil ) satin to gloss ,Sani-flat . impervex paint I am born and raised Ben Moore painter man . I did admire pratt lambert paint .No mis tints used during these years & My choice of paint is Ben Moore 
1991 discover lambskin rollers NICE !!!
Around 1993 start to explore Faux painting and the use of mis-tints for Faux 
buying MT paints from sears .25 a gal catching on that some gal are just badly dented and fine white paint inside WOW .25 a gal. By 1995 I never seem to have less then 300 to 400 gal of paint at my disposal mis tints come from Home depot , sears , Sherwin Williams . HD charges $1 others if I buy all they have .25 to .50 
1997 discover venetian plaster purchase nice cement stile blades sold by company,use mis tints for base coats 

By year 2000 have so much paint or places to get it. I pass on to customers if they want low material cost, some want the deal some don't .Still most faux work except the glaze coats is Mis tints 

Year 2013 
decided to keep my mouth shut and use paint from paint stores full priced & mixed for me , pass on the true cost with job. 

So all these years i have painted,wood stain & Polly , stained decks , installed wall cover - interior - exterior commercial residential used all the wall repair compounds on the market
tile work - finish carpentry and more .

All that was before me is melted into who I am now.I work and I do not tire
I get dirty - dusty - I don't stop , I am a Painter . I am here to learn to be better and improve. Maybe I have some tips to share & I see I am learning already.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Seattlepainting said:


> Crafts,
> 
> I was drilling down a bit on Damon's comments about the circles and all; your comments about getting the round and QT of FPoE and BOOM : Artisan magic.
> 
> ...


When I get a chance I'll watch the Vids you thumb nailed
It's a big piano - not a grand - it's a more upright type ,The clear base I will call FPOE about .
I was going to go with a satin black over base let dry a week then rub out then another coat a thin coat. then a careful topcoat with gloss . I hope to pull off with one coat of gloss as gloss over gloss i noticed can be unpredictable but I have done it , I have gone from semi to gloss with no issues . I don't like building up with a gloss, using satin i found safe I will look into FPoE clear base bumped dark I am curious about that . 

The piano is old and was painted a black first . They wont want to spend $1500 for striping or like 50 hrs work so I sanded down piano to ruff up , I had a SW alkyd black satin already so I used that as my base primer .It will not scratch off and since I have been on this job off and on wile work progresses it has had a chance to dry for months Since there is sheet rock work going on with dust I need to wait ,it's going to be my pet project for the customer But I want to blow them away with it .

---------------------------
I called about the " clear base bumped dark " the worker there said no advantage to a clear base tinted black for adhesion (fish eye). Now even me I have to attest I always like a factory tinted paint over a store tinted paint . Unless it's the slightly thiner consistency of a clear base (typical ) I figure it just might be a tip you know about but not talked about or noticed by others . I do feel your not just saying it for the heck so it must be a golden tip.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Impressive history Craft: I noticed the Sani-Flat. At one point Advance had a flat version... I dubbed Sani-Flat 2.0

Clear base drill down: the FPOE clear base has room for more colorant... I think twice the amount most primers can take . Since you were going black I suggested it. Always use for RED.

Would love to see pictures of the project.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

iPhone problems: add these prev post:


Advance Flat in R&D but I believe scratched due to cross brand canibalization.

Bump up means max out colorant. The FPoE colors very finely ground, unique, and versatile. That is why some Pantone colors are impossible to match with other tint systems; this is our experience 
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog/fine-paints-of-europe-colors/


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

If I think about all the pictures I should have taken of all my jobs , I feel sad I never took pics in the days of non digital, When digital came into technology I did not jump fast . I finally have a nice Smart phone and I am taking Pictures . So my next goal is to take what ever I had from my past that I was lucky to have snapped for prosperity. My sprint Phone is going to build a fresh start. 

The forum seems have a user friendly interface for pictures I'll take advantage , I have some pics on phone 
------------
A fresh start is needed cause 7 years ago I
moved from Long Island NY for lower home prices. I did some nice independent jobs of my true artistic skills upstate NY ,but I also lost time working for others & lost my independence LITTLE BY LITTLE I did learn new things , Like true plaster work , working with a crew on 120 or so exterior house painting projects , Caulking expansion joints , Maintenance on apartment buildings . Sheet rock work on ceilings , I also took on some non painting work .

The end result I lost my flow and gave my flow to others , I found many business owners once they get a grip on you, hold you for there use & you might be there right hand man but you not the man any more your theres and often not for any good pay. It's a sad place for a independent craftsmen artist. It's sad to be painting closets for your new proclaimed owner who day by day pulls your independence away. 

Lucky a few doors stayed open so I can work to be who I once was & utilize my abilities .I also learned how to scrap metal in a very intense way. 
I don't want to get started, but heres a hint - Copper - Brass - Aluminum is all around us, you just don't see it unless your tuned to it , $$$$$ yes - Next time you see a chunk of Aluminum hold it feel the weight .55 a pound - brass $1.60 a pound - copper $3.50 spot price a pound . Scrap helped me break away from the low payers, I will always respect the money scrap can pay But it's a way different world, in 3 years I did accumulate precious metal . LOTS.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Heavy. 

Heavy Metal.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Seattlepainting said:


> Heavy.
> 
> Heavy Metal.


Started to watch you Vids Wow !!
& WOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Seattlepainting said:


> Crafts,
> 
> I was drilling down a bit on Damon's comments about the circles and all; your comments about getting the round and QT of FPoE and BOOM : Artisan magic.
> 
> ...


John
Are the round brushes typically for window sash, small details etc? That was my understanding, but while I somehow came to own a couple over the years, I've only tried them a couple times on divided lite windows, and then gave up on them. Do your guys use them at all?


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Rounds*

At our shop opinions vary on the rounds. Its an old world thing.

Andy can cut through sash and detail work with it. The Hispanics want to spray even if its a 2 x 2 square. The Vietnamese like the purdy natural B. in the small sash sizes. The round could hold more paint to keep work moving; and that's why I like it to extend the wet line on detail work enameling. 

I painted this mirror frame in January with the round.
http://www.houzz.com/photos/3013812...-traditional-paints-stains-and-glazes-seattle

I was researching for my Eiffel Tower article and I learned the entire Tower was painted with Big Olde school Rounds:
http://www.wonderfulcolors.org/blog/the-six-paint-colors-of-the-eiffel-tower/


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

looks kind of fancy.


----------

